# Ponder these numbers, tree guys---



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2011)

80', old pine with 3.5' trunk width.

4' from one of the fences.

Tree hangs over fences, shacks, gazebo.

Difficult access tree in the back yard.


I estimate 3 days with 3 workers to get it down and out of there.

$400 to the truck and dump
$900 for labor
$600 to the company

$1900 total


Too low or too high?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 29, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> 80', old pine with 3.5' trunk width.
> 
> 4' from one of the fences.
> 
> ...



3 guys and 3 days for one Pine... I take it this is a real Pine, not a homeowner deemed pine meaning it could be any of the conifer family of trees. Even at 80 feet with rigging everything hard to see 3 days.


----------



## rymancm (Dec 29, 2011)

Bang it out in a day and a half and your price is spot on. Good luck, and post some photos if you can!


----------



## Bomber (Dec 29, 2011)

I would charge that per day with 3 guys, equipment, and overhead.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2011)

Bomber said:


> I would charge that per day with 3 guys, equipment, and overhead.



Yeah, but aren't you bringing big equipment like crane, loader, behemoth wood chipper??? :msp_confused:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 29, 2011)

Obviously hard to say what your market is like out there but, if you figure three days thats 24 hours if its three complete days (probably a low estimate for 3 full days of tree work) But either way that only figures for like $80 hr and for 3 people. What you have to figure is $80 enough for you and two workers.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 29, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Yeah, but aren't you bringing big equipment like crane, loader, behemoth wood chipper??? :msp_confused:



Crew of 3 just climbers chipper @ truck 1500
With bucket 2000
With bucket, small crane, log truck 2500-3000


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Crew of 3 just climbers chipper @ truck 1500
> With bucket 2000
> With bucket, small crane, log truck 2500-3000



Yeah, I figured that's what was up, Bombs. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well......I am sure you have insurance......and a truck and chipper.......and pay your guys over the table with worker's comp, etc, etc, and they are legal workers, and you have a maintenance fund for the equipment, and have accounted for the "oops" on the fence, and you have absolutely no desire to make anything on this job if all of these things are in place.....then that's a great price, go for it.

Otherwise I would figure out what it really costs for you to operate, as for me if I priced a job that would REALLY take three days, with my modest arsenal of equipment (14' chip truck, 18" Woodsman chipper for takedowns, little 72' international knuckleboom log truck) and my insurances, and three guys paid decent wages, and the costs of said equipment over time for maintenance.....I would make absolutely no money on that job the way you have priced it. Now, if I slammed that BeAtCh to the ground and had her cleaned up in a day, we'd be talking priced just right.

Hope this added to the confusion


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 29, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> Well......I am sure you have insurance......and a truck and chipper.......and pay your guys over the table with worker's comp, etc, etc, and they are legal workers, and you have a maintenance fund for the equipment, and have accounted for the "oops" on the fence, and you have absolutely no desire to make anything on this job if all of these things are in place.....then that's a great price, go for it.
> 
> Otherwise I would figure out what it really costs for you to operate, as for me if I priced a job that would REALLY take three days, with my modest arsenal of equipment (14' chip truck, 18" Woodsman chipper for takedowns, little 72' international knuckleboom log truck) and my insurances, and three guys paid decent wages, and the costs of said equipment over time for maintenance.....I would make absolutely no money on that job the way you have priced it. Now, if I slammed that BeAtCh to the ground and had her cleaned up in a day, we'd be talking priced just right.
> 
> Hope this added to the confusion



Very eloquently said and exactly what I was getting at.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Obviously hard to say what your market is like out there but, if you figure three days thats 24 hours if its three complete days (probably a low estimate for 3 full days of tree work) But either way that only figures for like $80 hr and for 3 people. What you have to figure is $80 enough for you and two workers.



Yeah, it's about $80 in pay per worker and then $4 per $10 in workers comp. 

I need $200 on top of costs per day for bring the show. I think $200 is too cheap though, but the competition either gets $200 per day on a day job or $300 for a week it seems like. I think they are hiring workers for $40-$60 a day per person, skipping payroll taxes, and skipping workers comp. I don't see how they justify the pitiful little prices on the multiple day jobs. They win the bids though.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 29, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Yeah, I figured that's what was up, Bombs. :msp_thumbup:



Those are rough prices per day. The more equipment higher price but can get the job done faster. A co. I worked for in the 90's we did one large oak in a courtyard surrounded by a building. Took 3 days 5 guys and 2 cranes. One crane was subed out 200'. Tree was pieced out and lifted over the building. Co got $12000 for the job. It was at a nursing home so it went through a bidding process. Guess it all depends on the competitions ability.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> Now, if I slammed that BeAtCh to the ground and had her cleaned up in a day, we'd be talking priced just right.
> 
> Hope this added to the confusion



I was waiting for that last line. :msp_thumbup:


Let's say you knock it out in 1 day, and you walk with $600 on top of costs for labor, worker comp, city dump costs, and fuel. Is that a good day, average day, or bad day???


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Those are rough prices per day. The more equipment higher price but can get the job done faster. A co. I worked for in the 90's we did one large oak in a courtyard surrounded by a building. Took 3 days 5 guys and 2 cranes. One crane was subed out 200'. Tree was pieced out and lifted over the building. Co got $12000 for the job. It was at a nursing home so it went through a bidding process. Guess it all depends on the competitions ability.



My custys melt and ooze out of their pants when I start talking about $900. They start shooting when it gets up to $12k. I get pizzed off about it all of the time.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 29, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I was waiting for that last line. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> Let's say you knock it out in 1 day, and you walk with $600 on top of costs for labor, worker comp, city dump costs, and fuel. Is that a good day, average day, or bad day???



I would take that 5 days a week for a year. $156000 I could survive on that.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you like Chef Boy ar dee or Ribeye?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2011)

Bomber said:


> I would take that 5 days a week for a year. $156000 I could survive on that.



Well, that's...........surviving. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> Do you like Chef Boy ar dee or Ribeye?



I always get this question.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2011)

Of course no pics, that would be to helpful and put everything in plain perspective so FTA ain't gonna take any. Another than that and just to sound like I know what I am doing to everybody else I am gonna say MAN, that is cheap! Have fun with that pine tree, ####!


----------



## Bomber (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Yeah, it's about $80 in pay per worker and then $4 per $10 in workers comp.
> 
> I need $200 on top of costs per day for bring the show. I think $200 is too cheap though, but the competition either gets $200 per day on a day job or $300 for a week it seems like. I think they are hiring workers for $40-$60 a day per person, skipping payroll taxes, and skipping workers comp. I don't see how they justify the pitiful little prices on the multiple day jobs. They win the bids though.



For some strange reason it seems the further you get away from the southern boarder the higher the wages get for help. I can't figure out why though.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

Bomber said:


> For some strange reason it seems the further you get away from the southern boarder the higher the wages get for help. I can't figure out why though.



It's PC to understand that you don't know why, and why you don't understand is what you know for. All in all........you understand. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I was waiting for that last line. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> Let's say you knock it out in 1 day, and you walk with $600 on top of costs for labor, worker comp, city dump costs, and fuel. Is that a good day, average day, or bad day???



No. I can make that in a day just contract climbing, why would I subject myself to the headaches of owning a business for that kind of money?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

These threads used to be funny, now it's getting old. You and gAygAy need to go away. This site is just too annoying anymore.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> No. I can make that in a day just contract climbing, why would I subject myself to the headaches of owning a business for that kind of money?



Yeah, that's understandable, but is that contract climbing for 10 or is that 20 days per month?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> These threads used to be funny, now it's getting old. You and gAygAy need to go away. This site is just too annoying anymore.



The ceiling is too low at your shack over there. You were mumbling something about $600 a day once in a while before you hit the ceiling in ecstasy and landed on the keyboard. All I got after that was, "we need it gayay or just two ways with everyone around hrres..s.s...." 

Well, pull yourself back up to the laptop, and say what you really men to say.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Still trolling, eh? You do realize you are the reason this site sucks balls now, right? I'm betting your little pine would take a good climber less than a day to put down. Oops, I forgot, there was a fence in the way, right? How the hell can one deal with that type of obstacle?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Yeah, that's understandable, but is that contract climbing for 10 or is that 20 days per month?



However many I want at this point. You might get there someday if you weren't such a retard.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> These threads used to be funny, now it's getting old. You and gAygAy need to go away. This site is just too annoying anymore.



Wow, the metamorphologist gonna get down to business. 


Or is this just trolling hour? :biggrin: What's up???


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> However many I want at this point. You are going to get there someday if you were such a retard.



WHAT DID YOU SAY??? :jawdrop:


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

FTA that seems pretty low for a three day job. But three days for an 80 ft pine, seems like a long time too, even with the ground obstacles and what not. Sure like to see a photo. What kind of pine is it? Single leader or decurrent? If your doing it this week you should think about calling me. I could maybe shave a day and a half off that. We could work out some deal. Just saying.
Good luck with it and be safe.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Yeah, it's about $80 in pay per worker and then $4 per $10 in workers comp.
> 
> I need $200 on top of costs per day for bring the show. I think $200 is too cheap though, but the competition either gets $200 per day on a day job or $300 for a week it seems like. I think they are hiring workers for $40-$60 a day per person, skipping payroll taxes, and skipping workers comp. I don't see how they justify the pitiful little prices on the multiple day jobs. They win the bids though.


To be truthful if its that difficult and labor intensive to take three days I would let some one else do it at that price. You don't even want to be in that market bidding against hacks and illegals and dealing with the people who employ them. There are companys that are known for their work and there are people who will pay for the best. You want to be one of those companys and deal with those people.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 30, 2011)

I have always heard the rule when figure how much to charge for your worker, you should double what you pay him, and add in the $ for workers comp. (by the way, how the heck is your workers comp only $4). I wouldnt charge any less then $1200 a day for 3 guys, chipper, and then i would add in the factor of the fence.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems low, for 3 days, seems long for the tree. That would be a one day deal for me.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Seems low, for 3 days, seems long for the tree. That would be a one day deal for me.



That oak took me the best part of three days, but that was 5k.. and I was taking it easy. $600 a day wasn't bad... 15 years ago. Just saying, and all things relative, that seems about right for the FTA "crew". Lmao.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> Do you like Chef Boy ar dee or Ribeye?



He ain't eating ribeye with that pricing.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 30, 2011)

Yep, I hear ya. We are on that deal now, no equipment but saws and gear. No clean up, all stuff stays on site. Back lower lot, bombing fursure, 2.5 days @3500, I had a guy sick for a 1.5 days, put down to just 2 of us, little behind and he is still sick, so I will actually have 4 calender days but low man hours. Is nice when your doing a bunch of removals and you only need your pickup and a back seat of gear. Not sure if he is really sick or sick of working.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 30, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, I hear ya. We are on that deal now, no equipment but saws and gear. No clean up, all stuff stays on site. Back lower lot, bombing fursure, 2.5 days @3500, I had a guy sick for a 1.5 days, put down to just 2 of us, little behind and he is still sick, so I will actually have 4 calender days but low man hours. Is nice when your doing a bunch of removals and you only need your pickup and a back seat of gear. Not sure if he is really sick or sick of working.



Those are my favorite jobs to do. I get to cut and drop as fast as i can and dont have to worry about the ground guy thats dragging brush getting in my way and slowing me down. Plus when I get it to the ground I get paid and leave them the mess to cleanup. I have a job right now that thats a couple miles from my house that I am dropping a bunch of trees for the home owner. Actually I am having to pull most of them over. I am charging $200 each if I have to pull them over (got the house right there) and $50 each if I am just dropping them. I cut a few and then leave him to cut them up. He's burning the brush. I go back every couple days and cut some more down. Got about 20 more to go yet. Mostly all white and red oak. He wants them down to have grass for his kid to play. I'd keep the trees.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> To be truthful if its that difficult and labor intensive to take three days I would let some one else do it at that price. You don't even want to be in that market bidding against hacks and illegals and dealing with the people who employ them. There are companys that are known for their work and there are people who will pay for the best. You want to be one of those companys and deal with those people.



I get every bit of what you're saying. I think about it everyday. :bang:

....and all I can see in the far away future is a chewed up ribeye bone.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, so basically it's too low of a price. That's exactly what I thought, but I knew this HO wouldn't take my bid because I knew who else was coming over to bid that thing. I just walked in that back yard, and said, "Chit." I knew right away there was nothing there for me but a head ache specially wrapped with care and greedy smiles from a cheap hag herself. LOL No really. I blurted $2,000 to see how the conversation would go from there. I knew $2,000 was low for full blown tree services, yet her reaction was that $2,000 was just out of line with her.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't do trees, too old, but i do work with 4 diff tree crews, they all have boom
trucks, chippers, etc,,,that tree would be no more than a one day job for any of
them, and i would get 100.00 for the stump....i watch them work all the time and
they amaze me sometimes as to what they can do, not sure what they would charge
but i think it would be in the 1200-1500 range....

Bob...


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 30, 2011)

I am not sure if you are getting the point here... Seems to me that the price should be a good price (without seeing the tree or targets). But the part that is throwing everyone off is your estimating 3 days. You are not going to get more money out of someone because your not equipped, efficient or smart enough to get it done in what most other tree companies would. When it comes to spending money the average HO doesn't give a rats ass if your retarded or not. You are going to get what the market demands (competitive pricing) or the what the HO thinks its worth. Ill be honest I would venture to say that if you found a contract climber that knew what he was doing. You and him could be in and out in a day maybe day and a half. But you would put more money in your pocket then paying whatever dead wood you have working for you with whom it would take three days to do 1 pine. Plus the education you would get would be priceless. Think about it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 30, 2011)

3 days does sound like a really long time even for like a 150 foot pine. now we use alot of toys but we have never ran into a tree that couldnt be dismantled in a day. not saying cleaned up but on the ground.

if its a pine even with rigging every piece 5-6 hours would be a long time.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> 3 days does sound like a really long time even for like a 150 foot pine. now we use alot of toys but we have never ran into a tree that couldnt be dismantled in a day. not saying cleaned up but on the ground.
> 
> if its a pine even with rigging every piece 5-6 hours would be a long time.



Maybe you just haven't looked hard enough. They're out there..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY??? :jawdrop:



He said your ####ing retarded and I couldn't agree more with the fact that you and anal arbor are like the worst case of crabs this site has ever seen I mean does that even compute in your brain ....


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 30, 2011)

200 bucks a day for you, the "company". Way to close a number to a regular wage IMO.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 30, 2011)

*Here's a 90'er I did in a day with the customer loading the truck ...*

And note the hedge and the fence that was right there. I used the first boughs to build an LZ for the ones I dropped. The customer and his father-in-law were my ground crew. This job was a barter for the creation of my website ~ a $2k value I'd say.

[video=youtube;ZETs4g49Thk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZETs4g49Thk[/video]

But your pricing is right for a Pine like that, if you can do it in a day.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 30, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> And note the hedge and the fence that was right there. I used the first boughs to build an LZ for the ones I dropped. The customer and his father-in-law were my ground crew. This job was a barter for the creation of my website ~ a $2k value I'd say.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZETs4g49Thk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZETs4g49Thk[/video]
> 
> But your pricing is right for a Pine like that, if you can do it in a day.



You couldn't drop that top without the rope?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> You couldn't drop that top without the rope?



Just imagine if he took a 20' foot piece of rope, tied it to the top, then placed a running bowline (or clove) around his neck, took a couple wraps around the trunk with his lanyard, and THEN sailed the top! Lol, now that would be AA gold right there!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 30, 2011)

all caught on video. Who would post it to arbosite though???????


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 30, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> You couldn't drop that top without the rope?



The wind was against me.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> all caught on video. Who would post it to arbosite though???????



Maybe AA could teach johnboy or cousin lee how to post his masterpiece after his passing.. oh no, wait, scratch that, probably not happening. :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 30, 2011)

AA you cut out the best part. The top smashing that hedge row.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> AA you cut out the best part. The top smashing that hedge row.



This is old news, we have come around full troll circle. It's time for it to end now.


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I estimate 3 days with 3 workers to get it down and out of there.
> 
> $400 to the truck and dump
> $900 for labor
> ...




talking company numbers, if one of the crews got sent out and took 3 days to do a $1900 job theyd all get fired! generally we go for bare minimum 2000 a day for 3 guys 1 or 2 trucks 

talking me doing side work, I pay my self 400-500 a day minimum plus truck and chipper fuel and help... whats that tell ya?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey FTA, sub it out to me for $1600 and I will have it done completely in one day and you get $300 and maybe learn something.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 30, 2011)

Wait tho, why in the hell is he giving anybody advice, at all, about anything, what so ever!


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 30, 2011)

*there ya go*



jefflovstrom said:


> Hey FTA, sub it out to me for $1600 and I will have it done completely in one day and you get $300 and maybe learn something.
> Jeff



Problem solved... Next.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 30, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> The wind was against me.



The wind and a few other things.

Like 
THIS

and
THIS


----------



## deevo (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> 80', old pine with 3.5' trunk width.
> 
> 4' from one of the fences.
> 
> ...



3 days? seriously? I can do 3 that height with 3 guys in a day climbing. I get $2000-3000 for a tree like that around my area. That's ridiculous 3 days, so is the money


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 30, 2011)

*Rocks shouldn't attemp to swim*

There are a few not so sharp folks on this thread, but I won't point any fingers. Though I doubt they will figure out on their own who they are.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2011)

Huskytree said:


> There are a few not so sharp folks on this thread, but I won't point any fingers. Though I doubt they will figure out on their own who they are.



That is why we tell them who they are!
They Just don't Listen!
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> 80', old pine with 3.5' trunk width.
> 
> 4' from one of the fences.
> 
> ...



FTA, I would have to agree with the other hacks on here, but say, day in a half to get done with 3 workers, heck I removed a
western red cedar, fruitless mulberry, trimmed a sycamore and trimmed a mulberry with one worker, took 2 solid days and I did all the climbing and bucking, groundie just dragged and chipped......access wasnt great as well.....

Price is right with not having bucket truck and other equipment.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


> FTA, I would have to agree with the other hacks on here



You were joking on calling us 'Hacks', right?
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 30, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You were joking on calling us 'Hacks', right?
> Jeff



Oh, not you Jeff, heck you dont even run a saw...lol

enjoying the nor cal temps today!!! can you say T-shirt?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


> Oh, not you Jeff, heck you dont even run a saw...lol
> 
> enjoying the nor cal temps today!!! can you say T-shirt?



LOL, yup!
Great weather,
BTW, I do run a saw. 
Jeff


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 30, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> And note the hedge and the fence that was right there. I used the first boughs to build an LZ for the ones I dropped. The customer and his father-in-law were my ground crew. This job was a barter for the creation of my website ~ a $2k value I'd say.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZETs4g49Thk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZETs4g49Thk[/video]
> 
> But your pricing is right for a Pine like that, if you can do it in a day.



Nice gloves


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 30, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you just haven't looked hard enough. They're out there..



well i mean I'm talking from my perspective tho *(remember)* i even made it bold a lot of time not trying to be cocky. its me and another climber in a tree with a crane on removals. blocking down trees for us is usually only deep in a back yard. we did a 75 foot oak that the trunk piece was 15k in less than an 8 hour day. we used the local crane guys so much that it was cheaper for me to buy that truck. than to pay the rentals.

on a big tree just with rope and blocks i can see more than one day i just can't remember a pine ever taking that long. endless it was like a 80 foot pine with 2-300 pound branches stuck in between two houses with some lines through it. usually all i take on a pine is a half inch rigging line with like 10 loop runners and try to hook up as many branches at a time as i can to the half inch line and run 5+ down at a time.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 30, 2011)

This elm was grounded in a day did it for my uncle got half with the bucket and the other half on spikes in 6-8 hours. i know it didn't take two days. i worked the tops down to where the bucket could reach them on spikes and took over from the bucket from their worked out pretty good just parked the bucket maxed out and climbed out and back in. 

View attachment 214314

View attachment 214315


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 30, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, yup!
> Great weather,
> BTW, I do run a saw.
> Jeff



you should just hire him :eek2: show him the ropes. you got a bunch of climbers right thats the best way to learn from a lot of climbers no one particular person showed me how to do it i picked it up from 15-20 guys that i worked with.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> This elm was grounded in a day did it for my uncle got half with the bucket and the other half on spikes in 6-8 hours. i know it didn't take two days. i worked the tops down to where the bucket could reach them on spikes and took over from the bucket from their worked out pretty good just parked the bucket maxed out and climbed out and back in.
> 
> View attachment 214314
> 
> View attachment 214315



Wow man, that's amazing, you climbed out of the bucket?? And then dropped it in that ball field.. truly impressive, you must be like the most ferocious ex Bartlett queen I've ever met!


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 31, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Wow man, that's amazing, you climbed out of the bucket?? And then dropped it in that ball field.. truly impressive, you must be like the most ferocious ex Bartlett queen I've ever met!



The statements where not really to impress more of how it was done since a 60 foot bucket obviously doesnt reach the top of an 80-85 foot tree and thier was a fence all the way around it some of it was taken down before the work was started and the house was less than 70 foot away. thier was no ballfield the trunk was dropped in the gravel driveway since its quite easy to fix gravel.

instead of all the talk why dont you show us a big tree that you have taken down i didnt even take those pictures if you cut down trees of size bystanders and the homeowners take them for you. so you must have some right?


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 31, 2011)

and please dont post pictures of the oaks you cut down behind the house those cant be classified as large trees when two people can bear hug them. that elm after it was dropped was larger than the opening on the back of the bucket truck.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 31, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> and please dont post pictures of the oaks you cut down behind the house those cant be classified as large trees when two people can bear hug them. that elm after it was dropped was larger than the opening on the back of the bucket truck.



Wow. I kinda got the impression that you have seen some serously big wood..


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 31, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, yup!
> Great weather,
> BTW, I do run a saw.
> Jeff



You mean you run a saw from one job over to another?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 1, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey FTA, sub it out to me for $1600 and I will have it done completely in one day and you get $300 and maybe learn something.
> Jeff



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 1, 2012)

I got behind on this thread. I've been on a much needed mini vacation. 

Thanks for the replies. I'm sure the good ones were from the hart, and the rest were from the azz as usual. Hey, who don't wanna share? :fart:

Anyway, I need to speed line that tree out of the back yard to get a better time on it. That would save a lot of time trying to get it out of the cramped area in that backyard. And AA, this pine is so much bigger than the one in your vid. The branches are essentially 30' trees.

I get it that most people here do the trees in the nice rural areas and suburbs. I'm just looking at the photos, guys. Over here in San Diego the place is all cramped residential like nothing else. Nearly all of the gates to the backyards around here would drive you nuts. Very rarely do contractors design the gates wide enough for contractors to run their equipment through them. :bang: Also very rarely is a tree just in the clean open any where, any how, no way, any way. There's always something on all sides unless maybe it's a little tree :msp_unsure:. I'm just guessing that most of the tree jobs everyone on AS does are as simple as running the equipment right up to the trees and just doing the dang thing. It's never that fun here. No way in hell do you get more than a wheel barrow and the tiny stump grinder back there. Sometimes the Vermeer 252.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 1, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> I got behind on this thread. I've been on a much needed mini vacation.
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I'm sure the good ones were from the hart, and the rest were from the azz as usual. Hey, who don't wanna share? :fart:
> 
> ...



Oh really? 
Jeff
Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 2, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh really?
> Jeff
> Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook



Jeff are you the owner of urban tree care?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Jeff are you the owner of urban tree care?



No, Op's manager in San Diego.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Jeff are you the owner of urban tree care?



Are you just that green around here, or are you getting at something? I am confused... seems to me like have been around long enough to know the answer to your question, so I guess mine is: what's your point?


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 2, 2012)

*Skim off the cream ...*



ForTheAction said:


> ... I get it that most people here do the trees in the nice rural areas and suburbs. I'm just looking at the photos, guys. Over here in San Diego the place is all cramped residential like nothing else. Nearly all of the gates to the backyards around here would drive you nuts. Very rarely do contractors design the gates wide enough for contractors to run their equipment through them... Also very rarely is a tree just in the clean open any where, any how, no way, any way. There's always something on all sides unless maybe it's a little tree . I'm just guessing that most of the tree jobs everyone on AS does are as simple as running the equipment right up to the trees and just doing the dang thing. It's never that fun here. No way in hell do you get more than a wheel barrow and the tiny stump grinder back there. Sometimes the Vermeer 252.



See that's how to thrive and succeed in an area served by tree services like Jeff runs. The bucket queens don't know what to do if they can't get their equipment in there, so they bid high or don't bid at all on jobs that would require some old school skills.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 2, 2012)

BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, ignorance, must truly...........be bliss.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 2, 2012)

View attachment 214757


Me and bobby on New Years Eve. Those are real Samurai swords that were giving to me by the emperor of Japan after I wooped him in a ping pong tournament. The rifle is my Barret 50 cal that Carlos Hathcock gave to me when working with him at the CIA. We were doing N.T.N.D. (night time ninja drills)


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 2, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> See that's how to thrive and succeed in an area served by tree services like Jeff runs. The bucket queens don't know what to do if they can't get their equipment in there, so they bid high or don't bid at all on jobs that would require some old school skills.



Or, you could also say, the "big companies" have better things to do. More profitable things. Although there is some (alittle) truth to what you say,kinda. Near me I know of two Mid sized companies who have "climbers" who really arnt in my book. These companies do 90% takedowns with a crane. The 'climbers" just ride up or cut from a bucket. Or both, one man chokes the piece to be cut and comes down and another guy cuts it from a bucket. These guys do very little rigging and suck at it when they do. So that leaves 5 or 6 companies ( Near me, off the top of my head) with plenty of equipment and the know how to go old school if need be.


----------



## Kottonwood (Jan 2, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> I got behind on this thread. I've been on a much needed mini vacation.
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I'm sure the good ones were from the hart, and the rest were from the azz as usual. Hey, who don't wanna share? :fart:
> 
> ...




Rig big..... 

With proper rigging techniques there is no way in hell that there is an 80ft pine in the world that takes three days to remove. If it is a tough drag hire some cheap groundies for the day. Prior to having my mini skid and grapple along with a sizable wood chipper (which makes all the difference) I would take up to five or six groundies to a big backyard removal, set it up so everyone has one job. Rope man/crew leader, stackers/buckers, draggers, and chipper operator. Eat your lunch in the tree and keep going until that sucker is on the ground. Keep the groundies moving all day. 1900 for three days work..... laughable, there is no profit there..... I would do 5 guys for a day at 1900.... it is on the low side though, gotta be a job with a real low damage risk. At 1900 you could most likely afford to come back a second day with a cheap guy or by yourself to buck and haul the last of the wood as well as do final rake up, no way in hell I would be coming back for any more than that..... and please tell me you are not including the stump for that price 

I love big backyard removals with small or no drop zones, especially ones with long horizontal limbs. Rig everything in the exact largest piece you can. Rig multiple smaller limbs together and leave your 200t in the truck. Also..... get some equipment that fits through gates...... like a log cart


Where are the pics of the tree? I would love to see this three day behemoth.


----------



## Kottonwood (Jan 2, 2012)

and ps.....

Just because the customer scoffs at your 2000 dollar bid doesn't mean you didn't come in a grand under the next cheapest guy. Some people are gonna try to get a better deal no matter what. I had a customer try to talk me down for over a month on a couple big removals, I ended up giving him 100 off in exchange for leaving some wood and mulch..... turns out the uninsured guy in town had a bid 800 over mine.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 2, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Are you just that green around here, or are you getting at something? I am confused... seems to me like have been around long enough to know the answer to your question, so I guess mine is: what's your point?



No the question is as simple as you read it. Unlike you nothing in my posts have ill intent. From the pictures he had it looked like he either owned or had a good job with them. 

Can you add me to your ignore list I tried adding you but still seem to see your garbage.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 2, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Rig big.....
> 
> With proper rigging techniques there is no way in hell that there is an 80ft pine in the world that takes three days to remove. If it is a tough drag hire some cheap groundies for the day. Prior to having my mini skid and grapple along with a sizable wood chipper (which makes all the difference) I would take up to five or six groundies to a big backyard removal, set it up so everyone has one job. Rope man/crew leader, stackers/buckers, draggers, and chipper operator. Eat your lunch in the tree and keep going until that sucker is on the ground. Keep the groundies moving all day. 1900 for three days work..... laughable, there is no profit there..... I would do 5 guys for a day at 1900.... it is on the low side though, gotta be a job with a real low damage risk. At 1900 you could most likely afford to come back a second day with a cheap guy or by yourself to buck and haul the last of the wood as well as do final rake up, no way in hell I would be coming back for any more than that..... and please tell me you are not including the stump for that price
> 
> ...



 Yup, get the cheap crew out there for a day. 

.....no stump removal included in that price no way. 

I wish I would have snapped a few pics of the tree now that everyone here needs a glance at it. Oh well, and that HO is not coming back to me. If there are other crews that are saying everything you all are saying, they already got it for something like $1,200. I'd also consider that the HO can't even afford to remove the thing this year. 

:bang: As much as I can hit myself in the head with that behemoth stick and learn some hard lessons, I don't think it's going to remedy my thinking much gooder.  Truthfully, I was just frustrated and threw that number out there at that tight wad HO. That's the first time I've ever done that. December this year has been bearing down on me all month.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 2, 2012)

tree MDS




Arboristsite MVP



This message is hidden because tree MDS is on your ignore list. 


View Post.


Remove user from ignore list

View Post



o thank god it finally worked i feel like i just won the lottery!!!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 2, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, yup!
> Great weather,
> BTW, I do run a saw.
> Jeff



yeah, you run em to the shop then back to the crew!

I think I just killed myself with that one


----------



## treemandan (Jan 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> tree MDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, if we gotta put up with him so do you.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> tree MDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH MATT LOL funny as hell though how you superimposed it and posted it friggan hilarious


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> OUCH MATT LOL funny as hell though how you superimposed it and posted it friggan hilarious



Lol! You know what's even funnier, is the thought of Matt's boot heels still quimmering from your fat tongue licking them! Lol.

Back at it today. Think I beat the nasty weather, and am mostly caught up.
View attachment 214806


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 2, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Lol! You know what's even funnier, is the thought of Matt's boot heels still quimmering from your fat tongue licking them! Lol.
> 
> Back at it today. Think I beat the nasty weather, and am mostly caught up.
> View attachment 214806


what's funny is I think you mean shimmering and with your reckless life style and slipping popularity here I just wanna make sure I back the better horse .... Just kidding though you know I have a huge soft spot for helmet wearing window lickers


----------



## NikkiFry (Jan 2, 2012)

rymancm said:


> Bang it out in a day and a half and your price is spot on. Good luck, and post some photos if you can!



Yeah I don't think it has to take you 3 whole days.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 2, 2012)

NikkiFry said:


> Yeah I don't think it has to take you 3 whole days.



lol I was wondering how you get banned in 1 post, even MDS could not beat that. But then I saw the Sig... :frown::bang:


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ... Can you add me to your ignore list I tried adding you but still seem to see your garbage.



He's just here to cause trouble and fling feces, I've asked him to put me on ignore but he won't do it because he's stalking me.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 2, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> He's just here to cause trouble and fling feces, I've asked him to put me on ignore but he won't do it because he's stalking me.



Your like the kid in this video

[video=youtube;w-CXnvenhWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-CXnvenhWI&feature=related[/video]











You sit there and tease the monkey then cry about getting kicked in the face.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 2, 2012)

*Here's how to catch a monkey ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Your like the kid in this video... You sit there and tease the monkey then cry about getting kicked in the face.



Catching a monkey is easy. All you do is get a coconut and put a walnut sized hole in it, then put a smaller nut in the coconut. Let them see you do it, then walk away. Before you know it the boldest monkey will come over and put his hand in the coconut to get the treat you put there for him.

Once the monkey has the treat in his hand he can't pull his hand out of the coconut. At that point he's yours because he's not smart enough to let it go.

I'm in my mid sixties but I'd love for one of you feces flinging monkeys to man up and try that in person. It's easy to act like monkeys with a keyboard. You should nominate someone to step up and take the bait.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 2, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Catching a monkey is easy. All you do is get a coconut and put a walnut sized hole in it, then put a smaller nut in the coconut. Let them see you do it, then walk away. Before you know it the boldest monkey will come over and put his hand in the coconut to get the treat you put there for him.
> 
> Once the monkey has the treat in his hand he can't pull his hand out of the coconut. At that point he's yours because he's not smart enough to let it go.
> 
> I'm in my mid sixties but I'd love for one of you feces flinging monkeys to man up and try that in person. It's easy to act like monkeys with a keyboard. You should nominate someone to step up and take the bait.



So much for your new years resolution 

The monkey is warming up to give AA another kick in the face.

[video=youtube;eCSGpRlExKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCSGpRlExKM[/video]


I nominate FTA to *"take the bait"* then either way one of you is getting your ass kicked and we all win.

In Ct its a separate crime to assault someone over 60 so your safe. If you would learn to keep your delusional world to your self you would do a lot better in here. 

Thats the problem with OLD PEOPLE... They think they know everything and dont listen to an f---ing word anyone has to say.

This may help


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 3, 2012)

Enough about the monkeys, guys. Let's talk trees.



ForTheAction said:


> OK, so basically it's too low of a price. That's exactly what I thought, but I knew this HO wouldn't take my bid because I knew who else was coming over to bid that thing. I just walked in that back yard, and said, "Chit." I knew right away there was nothing there for me but a head ache specially wrapped with care and greedy smiles from a cheap hag herself. LOL No really. I blurted $2,000 to see how the conversation would go from there. I knew $2,000 was low for full blown tree services, yet her reaction was that $2,000 was just out of line with her.



When I am closing the sale, the only reaction that concerns me is whether the customer says "Yes", or "No".

All the noise, complaints, comments, or questions that happen before they give you an answer are part of the sales process. Most customers are more than willing to talk you into loosing money, so whatever noise they make prior to saying "Yes" is unimportant.

If they say no, well...you just need to decide if they were right to complain about your high price. 


By the way; how come no one has mentioned disposal costs in their various remarks. I seem to recall that disposal fees are pretty high in San Diego.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Enough about the monkeys, guys. Let's talk trees.



Indeed. I tire of the monkey business, all they do is bring me down to their level.



pdqdl said:


> When I am closing the sale, the only reaction that concerns me is whether the customer says "Yes", or "No".
> 
> All the noise, complaints, comments, or questions that happen before they give you an answer are part of the sales process. Most customers are more than willing to talk you into loosing money, so whatever noise they make prior to saying "Yes" is unimportant.
> 
> ...



To close the sale I verbally give them my price, but tell them that the "official" price quote will come in an email. I ask them to respond to that when they have made their decision, and after they have gotten any competing offers. I caution them about lowball bidders in this economy, and may even tell them my favorite lowball bid story. When I send the email I may throw in an additional freebie, or inducement but I never change a quote once given.

Their response to my price quote email becomes our contract because the work and my price for it is clearly laid out. No customer has ever tried to beat me on this quoted price. And I've never had trouble getting paid. I screen my potential customers during my onsite "evaluation". They evaluate me, but I also evaluate them. If I perceive any problems I'll just throw a huge price at them which usually deters them. It's worth it to lose a few rather than have a problem customer.

I'm really fortunate to have developed a place to dump my debris that is less than half a mile from my operation. It's a private landfill that PennDot uses and has nearly unlimited space to dump. Every week or so a PennDot crew brings in a big wheel loader to push their tons of road debris over the hill, my small (_by comparison_) wood waste goes right along with it.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Indeed. I tire of the monkey business, all they do is bring me down to their level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good. You're really learning to talk the talk. 

MDS.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

*And I walk the walk ...*



tree MDS said:


> Sounds good. You're really learning to talk the talk...



I'm a people person, most people enjoy dealing with me because I'm a straight shooter and always try to over deliver for my customers. If you're my friend I'm always willing to help out or back you up.

I'm well educated and experienced with the way of the World. I've found that doing what you say you'll do can often be harder than you think, but my word is my bond and I deliver, regardless of the personal cost.

And you know what MDS, if you and 101 came to my house to kick my but you'd end up having a good time and leave finding that you actually like me. Even if you did manage to kick my butt.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> I'm a people person, most people enjoy dealing with me because I'm a straight shooter and always try to over deliver for my customers. If you're my friend I'm always willing to help out or back you up.
> 
> I'm well educated and experienced with the way of the World. I've found that doing what you say you'll do can often be harder than you think, but my word is my bond and I deliver, regardless of the personal cost.
> 
> And you know what MDS, if you and 101 came to my house to kick my but you'd end up having a good time and leave finding that you actually like me. Even if you did manage to kick my butt.


Doug I already told you I don't beat up on ol ####s or the handicapped and there's a bit of you in both those categories , and as for MDS I wouldn't worry about him because the bus doesn't run that far and he is a skinny #### anyway my 10 year old daughter could prolly take him out . But I can guarantee we both terrified of the guerilla mits anyhow so we'll stay away


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Doug I already told you I don't beat up on ol ####s or the handicapped and there's a bit of you in both those categories , and as for MDS I wouldn't worry about him because the bus doesn't run that far and he is a skinny #### anyway my 10 year old daughter could prolly take him out . But I can guarantee we both terrified of the guerilla mits anyhow so we'll stay away



And what guerrilla mitts would those be??


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Doug I already told you I don't beat up on ol ####s or the handicapped and there's a bit of you in both those categories , and as for MDS I wouldn't worry about him because the bus doesn't run that far and he is a skinny #### anyway my 10 year old daughter could prolly take him out . But I can guarantee we both terrified of the guerilla mits anyhow so we'll stay away



As far as AA goes, I would probably sweep the leg, and then have you sit on him.. lol, that'd be sure to do the trick!


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

*A photo is worth 1,000 words ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Doug I already told you I don't beat up on ol ####s or the handicapped and there's a bit of you in both those categories , and as for MDS I wouldn't worry about him because the bus doesn't run that far and he is a skinny #### anyway my 10 year old daughter could prolly take him out . But I can guarantee we both terrified of the guerilla mits anyhow so we'll stay away



Yeah I saw the photos with the swords. And it's amiable that you don't beat up the old and infirm, but even at my age and with my handicaps, in a sword fight I'd still do pretty well. Even with only my money clip:







I always address the biggest threat first, but that doesn't mean size. Us little skinny guys are often at an advantage when it comes to edged weapons. MDS might be fast if alcohol has not lengthened his response time. And I know he's mean, so I'd dance with him first. That is if what I pulled out of my money clip first didn't tempt him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Yeah I saw the photos with the swords. And it's amiable that you don't beat up the old and infirm, but even at my age and with my handicaps, in a sword fight I'd still do pretty well. Even with only my money clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's funny doug I will give ya that but MDS is only mean when he's drunk so if ya get him before 512pm your good , but as for me I don't really fight anymore and you know us jersey guys we never bring a sword to a gun fight either , but I have a gun anyway .. So I am out of that maybe I will just hang out with ya drink all your beer mud bog the colorado and dance with your girl .... And in the morning we can go toss that lawnmower in the lake together and share a lefty ... That's how I roll


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Yeah I saw the photos with the swords. And it's amiable that you don't beat up the old and infirm, but even at my age and with my handicaps, in a sword fight I'd still do pretty well. Even with only my money clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photocopied $100's just don't do it for me gramps, sorry. And you would probably break your own arm off swinging that little thing around.. in a meth induced frenzy. lol.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 3, 2012)

Its not the tough guys or the strongest guy its the guy who aint afraid of jail you have to watch!


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

*Please skip this post if you don't want to read off topic ramblings ...*



tree MDS said:


> As far as AA goes, I would probably sweep the leg, and then have you sit on him.. lol, that'd be sure to do the trick!



Ha I knew it, you are fast! I'd be looking for that move from you MDS. You should know I had a full boat wrestling scholarship at Kent State and had been training since Jr High school to get there. That was more than 50 years ago but I did have a chance to leg sweep a good 'ole boy (_like I'm sure 101 is_) in the local bar recently.

It was all good natured and no actual malice on anyone's part. The guy had just lent me his dump truck for a couple of jobs when the clutch went out in mine. I went there to buy him and his hunting buddies some beers. He shouted down the bar at his buddies: "_It's hard to believe he's 65 years old!_" and of course after three drinks with them I replied: "_not only that, but I can whoop and man's but in this bar!_"

Of course Big Mike (_and he is big_) said "_I don't know about that_" and came off his stool. I walked around to meet him expecting to grab-arse around a bit and he extended a big mitt to me fingers extended and I thought we were literally going to play dance, as it was all in fun, joking around, so I let him have my hand, by interlocking my fighters with his. His right hand, my left, as if we were going to Waltz around a bit for the onlookers.

That was a big mistake as Mike wanted to show me how strong he was by squeezing my hand. He crushed it and I tried to extricate my poor little hand buy pulling him towards me. I rotated to the right, away from him but left my hip for him to bump into. when he did I swept his legs out from under him and dropped him to the floor. Him being pretty drunk didn't help him out any.

I landed right on top of him, face to face and said "_hey Mike, we're playing right?_" he was red faced and holding his breath and I was picked up and when Mike got up we hugged and patted each other's backs 'cause now the owner was there and peedoff about the disturbance.

She knows us both pretty well and when we were all smiling she did too. Some people in the bar thought it was a real fight, and for me it was, a fight to get my hand back before he broke it.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Its not the tough guys or the strongest guy its the guy who aint afraid of jail you have to watch!



Or is smart enough to stay out of it. (_and the can either mean the fight or the jail_)


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Ha I knew it, you are fast! I'd be looking for that move from you MDS. You should know I had a full boat wrestling scholarship at Kent State and had been training since Jr High school to get there. That was more than 50 years ago but I did have a chance to leg sweep a good 'ole boy (_like I'm sure 101 is_) in the local bar recently.
> 
> It was all good natured and no actual malice on anyone's part. The guy had just lent me his dump truck for a couple of jobs when the clutch went out in mine. I went there to buy him and his hunting buddies some beers. He shouted down the bar at his buddies: "_It's hard to believe he's 65 years old!_" and of course after three drinks with them I replied: "_not only that, but I can whoop and man's but in this bar!_"
> 
> ...



Oh goody, more bad fiction! opcorn:

I just might have to actually fire up the quickbooks here yet today. yawn.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Ha I knew it, you are fast! I'd be looking for that move from you MDS. You should know I had a full boat wrestling scholarship at Kent State and had been training since Jr High school to get there. That was more than 50 years ago but I did have a chance to leg sweep a good 'ole boy (_like I'm sure 101 is_) in the local bar recently.
> 
> It was all good natured and no actual malice on anyone's part. The guy had just lent me his dump truck for a couple of jobs when the clutch went out in mine. I went there to buy him and his hunting buddies some beers. He shouted down the bar at his buddies: "_It's hard to believe he's 65 years old!_" and of course after three drinks with them I replied: "_not only that, but I can whoop and man's but in this bar!_"
> 
> ...


doug I don't fight anymore but you would need a gun or knife for me cause I will just slam someone into things until jelly comes out there ears but again I don't really have any interest in hurting anyone anymore unless they #### with my food bowl , and I hardly go to the bar unless the foods good I have turned over a new leaf and just smile and walk away knowing that I am doing you the favor .... The last fight I was in 10 years ago came close last week with a trash man but he walked away when I started to go ghetto on him.. He knew that we would both be hurting if it came to blows


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Ha I knew it, you are fast! I'd be looking for that move from you MDS. You should know I had a full boat wrestling scholarship at Kent State and had been training since Jr High school to get there. That was more than 50 years ago but I did have a chance to leg sweep a good 'ole boy (_like I'm sure 101 is_) in the local bar recently.
> 
> It was all good natured and no actual malice on anyone's part. The guy had just lent me his dump truck for a couple of jobs when the clutch went out in mine. I went there to buy him and his hunting buddies some beers. He shouted down the bar at his buddies: "_It's hard to believe he's 65 years old!_" and of course after three drinks with them I replied: "_not only that, but I can whoop and man's but in this bar!_"
> 
> ...





tree MDS said:


> Oh goody, more bad fiction! opcorn:



Any experienced interrogator will tell you that one of the things that set off bells that someone is telling a lie is they ad in too much detail.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

*I could roll with that ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> that's funny doug I will give ya that but MDS is only mean when he's drunk so if ya get him before 512pm your good , but as for me I don't really fight anymore and you know us jersey guys we never bring a sword to a gun fight either , but I have a gun anyway .. So I am out of that maybe I will just hang out with ya drink all your beer mud bog the colorado and dance with your girl .... And in the morning we can go toss that lawnmower in the lake together and share a lefty ... That's how I roll



You know 101 I'm starting to like you already. I put a set of wheels and tires on the Colorado off a Hummer so I'm ready take it in the woods. That's a big thing around here and guys build special trucks just for that. Hmmn, maybe I'll drop the 454 in the Colorado if that's our game.

I'm not worried about you dancing with the wife, I know her well and she'd just knee you where it hurts most if you got out of line. But I'm sure you would be on your best behavior 101, men tend to do that when in the presence of an Angel on this Earthly World.

And in the morning I'd let you hook your truck to my tractor and pull it into a remote pond up in the woods behind my house. That's how I roll


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> You know 101 I'm starting to like you already. I put a set of wheels and tires on the Colorado off a Hummer so I'm ready take it in the woods. That's a big thing around here and guys build special trucks just for that. Hmmn, maybe I'll drop the 454 in the Colorado if that's our game.
> 
> I'm not worried about you dancing with the wife, I know her well and she'd just knee you where it hurts most if you got out of line. But I'm sure you would be on your best behavior 101, men tend to do that when in the presence of an Angel on this Earthly World.
> 
> And in the morning I'd let you hook your truck to my tractor and pull it into a remote pond up in the woods behind my house. That's how I roll



I'll go if we can bring a giant catapult, and ratchet strap you to the seat of the steiner too!!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> e.
> 
> I'm not worried about you dancing with the wife, I know her well and she'd just knee you where it hurts most if you got out of line. But I'm sure you would be on your best behavior 101, men tend to do that when in the presence of an Angel on this Earthly World.



Oh great I just threw up in my mouth again... grrrrrr


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Oh great I just threw up in my mouth again... grrrrrr



And I got creeped out all over again!! lol.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

*For Whom the Bell Tolls ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Any experienced interrogator will tell you that one of the things that set off bells that someone is telling a lie is they ad [sic] in too much detail.



Well I'm not being interrogated, if I were I'd have a lot less to say. Did I ever tell you about the Grizzly bear I wrestled? I pinned him twice.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Well I'm not being interrogated, if I were I'd have a lot less to say. Did I ever tell you about the Grizzly bear I wrestled? I pinned him twice.



Then the Aide came and swapped out your diaper..


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

*See, I knew you were the mean one ...*



tree MDS said:


> I'll go if we can bring a giant catapult, and ratchet strap you to the seat of the steiner too!!



Just my luck, I'd sail over the pond and land on the ground where it hurts. You'd probably aim for a tree just to be extra mean.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Just my luck, I'd sail over the pond and land on the ground where it hurts. You'd probably aim for a tree just to be extra mean.



No, you and the steiner have suffered the trees enough indignity already.. I would look for a nice parking lot probably.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

*OK MDS i did lol at that one ...*



tree MDS said:


> No, you and the steiner have suffered the trees enough indignity already.. I would look for a nice parking lot probably.



Good one ~ credit where due ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 3, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Yeah I saw the photos with the swords.




You saw the photo's and you are a people person. So why don't you know that 101 and MDS had nothing to do with it? Scott even told you he was posting it. Some people person you are!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 3, 2012)

Doug, I would like you to check out my friend Mapleman's post's. Your last detail bar scenario made me think how he could really captivate an audience. He was/is a cool dude. I haven't talked to him in a long time. Kinda miss him. Check it out and tell me what you think.
Jeff

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/98183.htm


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 3, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> You saw the photo's and you are a people person. So why don't you know that 101 and MDS had nothing to do with it? Scott even told you he was posting it. Some people person you are!
> Jeff


what are you accusing me of jeffy I don't play with swords other than my own and hardly pose with guns ever either so what am I missing ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 3, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> what are you accusing me of jeffy I don't play with swords other than my own and hardly pose with guns ever either so what am I missing ?




You need to learn to read. I was not talking about you! Pay attention! Here is what I was [email protected]
Jeff!

http://www.arboristsite.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3372070


----------



## treemandan (Jan 3, 2012)

A pic of the scuba knife blade.








Its pretty dam tough, not exactly a precision instrument. Even in the state its in it will cut a taught 16 strand in one pass pretty clean.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 3, 2012)

I like to keep it handy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 3, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> You need to learn to read. I was not talking about you! Pay attention! Here is what I was [email protected]
> Jeff!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3372070


 I am so friggan confused right now ... Whatever don't blame your senility on me man... Just saying


----------



## treemandan (Jan 3, 2012)

One of those CRKT's.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am so friggan confused right now ... Whatever don't blame your senility on me man... Just saying



:msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jan 4, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> what are you accusing me of jeffy I don't play with swords other than my own and hardly pose with guns ever either so what am I missing ?



Well all it takes is just once. This ain't you 101?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 4, 2012)

At the end of the day I find i have more lighters than I started with


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2012)

treemandan said:


> At the end of the day I find i have more lighters than I started with




Dang! I need one NOW!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 4, 2012)

treemandan said:


> One of those CRKT's.


I am just gonna throw this out there , when I read 90 percent of your posts I seriously worry a bit that there is a complete and total nut on the loose not more than 40 minutes from my house , not that we don't have nuts here closer but I don't know about them but you with bomber goggles and hidden knives alter egos and mood swings , sheeeeeesh its a bit scary thank god you cruise a red truck easy to identify , but anyway I thinking with the mullet and pompous lOok the pistol pic resembles ol murph more than me ....


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know, that could be murph in his bucket harness, getting ready to step into the 75 footer, or a pic from the 70's of jeffers enjoying some of that sweet cali weather. Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 4, 2012)

treemandan said:


> One of those CRKT's.



dude thank you... I have an old cheap flip phone but that thing you probably took to your senior prom. I feel better about my phone now.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 4, 2012)

*My apologies for the confusion ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 214757
> 
> 
> Me and bobby on New Years Eve...





> _You saw the photo's and you are a people person. So why don't you know that 101 and MDS had nothing to do with it? Scott even told you he was posting it. Some people person you are!_
> Jeff



Thanks for straightening me out Jeff, I remembered the photo and somehow got my adversaries mixed-up. The fog of War I guess, or maybe just old age clouding my thinking.

But seriously, sgreenbeans and Bubba Lee, or MDS and 101, really what's the difference between the four of them in a target rich environment like this forum?


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 4, 2012)

*Thanks Jeff nice story about Guido ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, I would like you to check out my friend Mapleman's post's. Your last detail bar scenario made me think how he could really captivate an audience. He was/is a cool dude. I haven't talked to him in a long time. Kinda miss him. Check it out and tell me what you think.
> Jeff
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/98183.htm



Not much reason for Guido to worry about muggers on the BART system. Like most old dudes I have many stories to tell. Life for me has been quite a ride so far.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Not much reason for Guido to worry about muggers on the BART system. Like most old dudes I have many stories to tell. Life for me has been quite a ride so far.



Thought you would like it. Did you get to read Part 2, and Final chapter?
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 4, 2012)

*I'm on PART X now ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Thought you would like it. Did you get to read Part 2, and Final chapter?
> Jeff



Quite a read, thanks Jeff.



> Guido sometimes wore a T-shirt that said: “_I should have been born 100 years ago_.”



Sometimes it feels as though I have been born 100 years ago, but Guido's been at this game for a lot longer than me. Great story though, I wonder if all the characters are real or is it just well written fiction with a tree guy's imagination providing the storyline.

Either way great link and a great story Jeff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Quite a read, thanks Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doug, it is a real story. 
You can do a search on here for Mapleman.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 5, 2012)

I have ninja swords and machine guns too! You haven't seen nothing yet! Think today we will stay in, going to be 51 today, to muddy to get in anywhere, that I want to go. Think Ill get Bobby up here and see if we can make some videos on proper tree care, with equipment. Have been getting the stuff together for it, time to pull the trigger. 

"Tree Talk with Bobby Lee" coming soon. First episode. "Pooping on the job site" we will dive into Treeocology and Treeaculture, then discuss safety


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 5, 2012)

treemandan said:


> At the end of the day I find i have more lighters than I started with


 
HAHAHAH I DO THE SAME DAMN THING! My guys get po'ed, so does my wife. I cant help it, don't even realize that I am doing it. I am a lighter clepto for life!


----------



## deevo (Jan 5, 2012)

Have you got these things down yet? :msp_scared:


----------



## dbl612 (Jan 5, 2012)

*fiction*



the Aerialist said:


> Well I'm not being interrogated, if I were I'd have a lot less to say. Did I ever tell you about the Grizzly bear I wrestled? I pinned him twice.


no money in the money clip! great morning humor guys.


----------



## tree md (Jan 5, 2012)

treemandan said:


> At the end of the day I find i have more lighters than I started with



Yup, me too... I steal more than I can loose... 

The humor on this site is what keeps me around... I mean, there's not a show out there that will make you laugh more than some of the characters around here... :jester:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 8, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I don't know, that could be murph in his bucket harness, getting ready to step into the 75 footer, or a pic from the 70's of jeffers enjoying some of that sweet cali weather. Lol.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

